# Biker In Leichlingen/Witzhelden gesucht



## Sebastian9 (14. Januar 2011)

Wie der Name schon sagt suche ich Biker in Witzhelden auch Leichlingen.
Da aus meinem Bekannten und Freundeskreis leider niemand gerne mit dem Bike rumheizt.
Ich fahre eigentlich bei jedem Wetter egal ob es regnet oder der Schnee was höher liegt.Momentan fahre ich immer die Runde um die Sengbachtalsperre(ganz ehrlich kenne sonst nicht viele Strecken).

Zu mir bin 20 Jahre alt lebe in Witzhelden mit meiner Freundin zusammen.
Ich fahre das Univega SL-3 das Bike habe ich nun seit ca 6 Monaten.
Ich kann eigentlich an jedem Tag fahren würde mich da auch ein bischen nach euch richten.


Sonst wüsste ich jetzt leider nicht was ich schreiben sollte.

Freue mich über eure Antworten


----------



## areg2009 (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo,komme aus Leichlingen,bin aber schon 45 Jahre alt...und fahre Downhill...
Der Sengbachtrail darf soviel ich weiß,nicht befahren werden.


> Das Gelände wird von den Stadtwerken Solingen verwaltet, und gehört zum Trinkwasserschutzgebiete der Sengbachtalsperre.
> Da dies ein ökologisch sensibles Gebiet ist, darf das Gelände nicht befahren werden.
> Bitte bleibt auf den Hauptwegen!


Hier mal ein link wo noch gute Strecken sind und von Witzhelden gut erreichbar..
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen

Gruß areg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Januar 2011)

Fahre ja auch meistens nur die Hautwege 
Aber es hat auch noch nie jmd etwas gesagt,aber trotzdem danke für die info.
Hättest du nicht interesse da Alter spielt für mich da keine Rolle
Würde mich echt freuen mal endlich nicht merh allein rumzugurken^^


----------



## Enrgy (16. Januar 2011)

areg2009 schrieb:


> Der Sengbachtrail darf soviel ich weiß,nicht befahren werden...



Und ist inzwischen wohl auch nicht mehr passierbar. Bin den zuletzt im März 08 gefahren, da ist man schon teilweise bis zur Achse in Laub versunken und es lagen diverse Äste von Kyrill und Sägearbeiten im weg. Kein Vergleich zu den Jahren vorher. Schade um dieses Kleinod an Trail, aber es lohnt definitiv nicht mehr. 
Außerdem wurde der Ausstieg unten an der Wupper mit weiteren Gittern verbaut, so daß man da nun nicht mehr rumkommt.


----------



## Sebastian9 (17. Januar 2011)

Ja das stimmt schon manche wege kann man echt vergessen!
Aber die Hauptwege wie gesagt kann man befahren!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Januar 2011)

Sebastian9 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt schon manche wege kann man echt vergessen!
> Aber die Hauptwege wie gesagt kann man befahren!!



Aber wer fährt schon gerne Hauptwege????????????


----------



## Sebastian9 (18. Januar 2011)

Wollte es ja nur gesagt haben^^
Ein paar nicht Hauptwege gibt es auch noch


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2011)

Sebastian9 schrieb:


> Ein paar nicht Hauptwege gibt es auch noch



Die kennt der Micha natürlich nicht, da er sich noch nie in unsere Gegend verirrt hat. Liegt ja schließlich der Rhein dazwischen. Und die Sieg und die Dhünn und die Wupper


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die kennt der Micha natürlich nicht, da er sich noch nie in unsere Gegend verirrt hat. Liegt ja schließlich der Rhein dazwischen. Und die Sieg und die Dhünn und die Wupper



ertappt


----------



## Michael13 (20. Januar 2011)

Hi Sebastian9,

schau mal hier:

mtblev.de

bikergruß
Michael


----------



## Sebastian9 (20. Januar 2011)

Die Überlegung hatte ich auch schon gemacht!!
Aber da meistens Startpunkt in Leverkusen oder Opladen ist wird das schwer für mich.(habe kein auto)
Sonst würde ich sehr gerne mitfahren und mit dem Bike selber anreisen dafür bin ich noch nicht fit genug das ich dann eine 50km strecke aushalte!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. Januar 2011)

Bei mtblev sind sie auch meist noch um einiges flotter unterwegs als bei uns...


----------



## Sebastian9 (20. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Bei mtblev sind sie auch meist noch um einiges flotter unterwegs als bei uns...



ja dann hat sich das ja eh erledigt


----------



## Sebastian9 (26. Januar 2011)

Da wir aus dem anderen Thread verbannt worden oder ähnliches schreibe ich jetzt nur noch hier!!!


----------



## FS190864 (26. Januar 2011)

..wir können uns ja grundsätzlich auf hier verlegen und den anderen Bereich beobachten... für mich kein Problem.


----------



## Sebastian9 (26. Januar 2011)

Klar für mich auch nicht!! 
Bloss hatte ich sich ja so ergeben damals^^


----------



## FS190864 (26. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich habe leider heute um 16.30h, 18.30h und 20h Termine, so dass ich heute nicht in die Werkstatt komme.. mal schauen, ob ich meine Bremse irgendwie selber hinbekomme. Habe hier mal geschaut, offenbar haben Magura Bremsen (ich habe Magura Marta) im Winter öfter mal Probleme mit Luft.. Mir ist zwar schleierhaft wie in ein im Grunde öldichtes System Luft eindringen kann, aber hier äußerte man, möglicherweise werden die Dichtungen durch die Kälte zu hart und dadurch undicht.. kannste ja mal mit dem Techniker bei Campana besprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (26. Januar 2011)

kann ich machen


----------



## Sebastian9 (26. Januar 2011)

war heute doch nicht beim Campana weil mein Vater mit dem kleinen Auto kam und das bike da nicht reinpasst!!!
Mann damit fallen beide Touren für mich flach-.-


----------



## FS190864 (27. Januar 2011)

...sag mal Sebi, hast du noch ein Rad... ein Straßenrad?


----------



## Sebastian9 (27. Januar 2011)

ja ich habe noch eins bei meinem vater im keller wieso?


----------



## FS190864 (27. Januar 2011)

naja, dann könnte man ne strassenrunde fahren- wenns nicht nur ne dreigangschaltung hätte...


----------



## Sebastian9 (27. Januar 2011)

Hatte der Jürgen auch schon gesagt!
Aber ich fahre sehr ungerne Straße am besten so wenig wie möglich!!!
Tut mir leid


----------



## FS190864 (27. Januar 2011)

....die Tour die wir fahren, ist so gut wie autofrei, aberstrassenradtauglich... ich hasse auch strasse fahren... komm doch mit... )


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. Januar 2011)

nee warte lieber bis morgen habe das rad schon fast ein jahr nicht mehr bewegt!!
Fahren doch am Samstag ne kleine Tour  vom campana nach hause!!
Viel Spass euch heute


----------



## FS190864 (28. Januar 2011)

alles klar, dann melde ich mich Samstag...


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Januar 2011)

@FS190864 kannst ja hier mitfahren http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11275 wenn du willst und kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (28. Januar 2011)

@langenfelder: danke für den hinweis- mein mtb ist aber in der werkstatt, ich fahre mit dem strassenrad... :-(


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. Januar 2011)

Mit meinem MTB das in der Werkstatt ist wäre ich mitgekommen also bei der strassen tour!!
@langenfelder: hattesdt du nicht ein Scott genius? Wollte mir da auch holen und wollte mal fragen ob du zufrieden bist?


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Januar 2011)

moin Seb hab hier ein Fred für dich http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=398505 lies selbst und BILD die deine Meinung.

Ich für meinen teil find das Rad einfach nur Geil. 150mm vorn wie hinten absolut ausreichend.

Die Geo passt zu meinem Fahrstil, nur der Dämpfer macht manchmal ein wenig zicken, ist aber ein Modell der ersten Serie

Habt ihr zwei eure Räder gleichzeitig zerlegt?


----------



## FS190864 (28. Januar 2011)

... nee nee, sind nur inspektionsgeschichten... technische laien...


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. Januar 2011)

Also der Fred ist echt informativ ich bin einfach allein schon optisch von diesem Bike begeistert*sabber*
Ich werde mir aber dann denke ich mal das 2010 oder sogar ein2011 model holen!!

Ja was das bike angeht aufjedenfall!! War mit dem Bike schon 4 mal beim campana bin nicht ganz zufrieden mit dem Univega vielleicht liegt es daran das ich es überfordere ^^


----------



## FS190864 (28. Januar 2011)

@Sebi: Wat kost dat Teil? Hab gestern nicht darauf geachtet... waren es rund 3 Mille?


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. Januar 2011)

das was uns der verkäufer gezeigt hatte das kostet 3500
aber die gehen auch hoch bis zu 5000 kommt drauf an welches du nimmst!!
Ob Carbon oder Alu usw


----------



## FS190864 (28. Januar 2011)

ui ui ui... teures weihnachtsgeschenk... das bekäme ich bei der regierung nie durch...


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. Januar 2011)

Meinst du ich  
Aber drauf sparen ist ja nicht verboten
Werde es mir irgednwann kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (28. Januar 2011)

..dann muss ich "geheimsparen"...


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. Januar 2011)

Wann fahrt ihr denn heute los?Die Asphalt runde?


----------



## FS190864 (28. Januar 2011)

13.30h


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. Januar 2011)

Mist habe heute gar nix vor und dachte vielleicht dran mitzukommen aber mein Vater kommt erst so um 3 nach hause und dann ist die runde schon halb rum^^


----------



## FS190864 (28. Januar 2011)

das ist schade...


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. Januar 2011)

Ja aber sonntag steht fest oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (28. Januar 2011)

ja,- hoffe nur, es sind nicht wirklich -5°... und wir machen eine Strecke mit Ausstiegsmöglichkeit, ich will meine Frau nicht überstrapazieren.. sie hat schon etwas Sorge..


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. Januar 2011)

also habe bei wetter.com geguckt es oll morgens -4 und so ab 11 uhr rauf auf -1 bis+3 gehen ist doch warm^^


----------



## FS190864 (28. Januar 2011)

..wenn die Sonne scheint, wird's wirklich warm. Die Strahlungswärme der Sonne ist sehr angenehm um diese Jahreszeit. So -ich muss los, bin noch im Büro, muss das Strassenrad (die Aussi-Stadtschlampe) noch klarmachen


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. Januar 2011)

alles klar viel spass und melde dich morgen zwecks räder holen^^


----------



## FS190864 (28. Januar 2011)

yepp!


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. Januar 2011)

Hey unsere Räder sind Fertig ich werde meins heute schon holen das ich noch heute abend ne schnelle runde fahren kann hoffe das ist ok? wenn nicht warte ich auch bis morgen


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. Januar 2011)

Frank? 
Ich habe den typen beim Campana doch gesagt sie sollen meine Schaltung prüfen oder?
Kannst du dich erinnern?

Weil das immernoch ist das die kette sich (wie erklärt man das^^) verhakt und wenn mir das nicht auffällt böse ausgehen kann!!

Meld dich bitte


----------



## FS190864 (29. Januar 2011)

hi, guten morgen. sorry, war gestern abend bei einem geschäftsessen mit guten gesch.-freunden- bin ins weinfass geplumpst.... dementsprechend mein kopf heute morgen....

ja, dass mit der kette bzw. schaltung hast du dem verkäufer erklärt. nicht repariert? was haben die denn dann gemacht? nur zum mantel wechseln bringt man dich kein rad in die werkstatt..


----------



## Sebastian9 (29. Januar 2011)

Also beim Campana war ich das letzte mal!!!
Komplett unzufrieden mit dem Laden!!
Sagen einem das machen wir schnell  und dann MTB ist am Mittwoch fertig ein sehr schlechter Witz!!


----------



## FS190864 (29. Januar 2011)

Vorsicht Sebi, wir sind hier öffentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (29. Januar 2011)

Ja ich wiess finde das trotzdem nicht korregt was die gemacht haben


----------



## Schildbürger (29. Januar 2011)

Lerne selber schrauben, bevor ich mir die Mühe mache, eines unserer Fahrräder zum Händler zu bringen, hole ich selber das Werkzeug raus.
Spart eine Menge Zeit und Nerven und auch Geld.
http://www.kh-krieger.de/MTB_workshop.htm


----------



## Sebastian9 (29. Januar 2011)

Die seite ist echt gut dank dir


----------



## Langenfelder (29. Januar 2011)

FS190864 schrieb:


> Vorsicht Sebi, wir sind hier öffentlich.


 

wieso jedem seine meinung


----------



## Sebastian9 (29. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> wieso jedem seine meinung



DANKE vielleicht schaffen sie es ja mich wieder zu überzeugen wer weiss da mache ich nicht die tür zu


----------



## Sebastian9 (29. Januar 2011)

An alle die morgen an der Tour teilnehmen wollten diese ist abgesagt bei mir aus dem Grund da mein MTB wieder in der werkstatt ist-.- und das dieses mal bis Mittwoch ich werde dann wenn das bike technisch wieder ok ist am Donnerstag oder spätestens Freitag eine Tour machen wer mit kommen will kann sich gerne bei mir melden!!


----------



## Sebastian9 (30. Januar 2011)

Also nächste Woche Sonntag wollten wir ja eine Tour machen ich hatte da einen vorschlag ich würde gerne mal zur Schloss Burg natürlich nur als Zwischenstation^^
1.weil ich den weg mal lernen möchte
2. weil meine tante dort einen laden hat
3. weil es dort super leckere Waffeln gibt^^

würde mich freuen wenn das gehen würde startort wenn zur schloss burg gefahren werden soll ist hinterm Lorenzet!!
So jetzt warte ich eure antwort ab^^


----------



## FS190864 (30. Januar 2011)

Also- gern, dann aber so: Treffpunkt WA, dann Nesselrarth, Fähr, rauf nach St. Heribert, St. Heriberttrail, Weltersbachtal, Schüddig, Krähwinkel, Schneeberg, rüber nach Herscheid, Turmweg, den Trail nach Glüder, dann Richtung Burg vorbei an der Kläranlage, Hasencleverstr., Unterburg. Dann haben wir uns ne Waffel erstrampelt. Danach entweder noch ne Runde über Müngsten, oder direkt zurück nach Glüder, wo die Witzheldener und Hilgener über die Sengbacht. wieder raufkurbeln und die Leichlinger durchs Wuppertal zurückrollen. Ok??


----------



## Sebastian9 (30. Januar 2011)

Ja das klingt wunderbar!!
Sollen wir das so festhalten??
WA 12 Uhr??
Hmmmm schmecke schon die Waffeln mit PUDERZUCKER!!! 
Kommt deine Frau dann mit?
Boah wenn das klappt freue ich mich riesig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (30. Januar 2011)

Mal sehen, ich denke sie kommt mit. Sind heute Morgen echt erst um 4 heimgekommen. Daher war das weise von mir, die Tour abzusagen. Sind aber um 14h ein Stündchen rumgeschreddert- war allerdings die Hölle los.... tausende Spaziergänger auf den Hauptwegen- und im Wald bitterkalt, viele Eisplatten.


----------



## Sebastian9 (30. Januar 2011)

Ja kann ich mir Vorstellen das die Hölle los war bei dem Wetter wäre ja auch am liebsten unterwegs gewesen 
Um 4 uhr war ich erst heute morgen im Bett musste mich dann um 10 aufraffen um jürgen noch bescheid zu sagen^^
Sag deiner Frau sie muss keine angst haben wir sind ja keine Raser zu mindestens nicht bergauf^^
Wann weisst du den ob das klappt bei dir mit Sonntag?


----------



## FS190864 (30. Januar 2011)

muss im Büro die Termine checken... auch wg. Karnevalsterminen mit dem kleinen Prinzenpaar. Mein Wetter-App. sagt super Wetter für nächsten Sonntag voraus. Wie heute, aber 7 Grad plus.


----------



## Sebastian9 (30. Januar 2011)

FS190864 schrieb:


> . Mein Wetter-App. sagt super Wetter für nächsten Sonntag voraus. Wie heute, aber 7 Grad plus.


das ist fast schon wie im Sommer

Ja melde dich dann wäre natürlich super wenn es klappt

Ach und noch was hat das geklappt mit deiner bremse mit dem stopper den du da drin hattest?


----------



## FS190864 (30. Januar 2011)

...ja, war alles prima. Wollen wir hoffen, dass dein Rad wirklich wieder fit ist am Mittwoch. Diese Schrauber-Seite ist echt gut. Muss halt immer das Notebook mitschleppen in den Schuppen


----------



## Sebastian9 (30. Januar 2011)

Ja will ich auch hoffen das es dann Fertig ist rufe Dienstag mal und frage nach auch wegen Kosten für die Schaltung dürften ja keine aufkommen nur für die Bremse vorne!!
Ja die seite ist echt gut!! Oder du druckst es dir aus!!^^
Aber na gut mache mich jetzt mal ins bett bin heute total Platt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (30. Januar 2011)

...  bin schon drin, chatte mit dem iphone.. 

dann gute nacht!!


----------



## Sebastian9 (31. Januar 2011)

guten morgen 
Ja ich werde mir wenn ich mein Fahrrad hole auch so ein teil holen für zwischen die Bremsen damit das nicht nochmal vorkommt^^
Und ich fände es gut wenn der Jürgen hier auch mitschreiben würde dann weis man auch immer bescheid wann er zeit hat usw oder sehe ich das Falsch?


----------



## FS190864 (31. Januar 2011)

...ich denke, er liest mit. Aus irgendeinem Grunde mag er nicht schreiben. Per Email antwortet er aber.


----------



## Sebastian9 (31. Januar 2011)

ja aber das finde ich zu umständlich dafür ist das forum doch da um sich auszutauschen  aber wer nicht will der hat schon^^
Ach ja habe gerade in einem anderen Fred geschrieben da sind sehr viele leute aus Wermelskirchen und das ist ja wirklich um die ecke^^
Vielleicht fahren ja von denen noch ein Paar mit, ist doch ne gute Idee oder?


----------



## FS190864 (31. Januar 2011)

schon ja - aber für mich in Wermelskirchen nicht um die Ecke...


----------



## Sebastian9 (31. Januar 2011)

Ja aber mit Treffpunkt Witzhelden sag ich jetzt mal ist das für beide Parteien dann nicht weit weg oder man sammelt die Leute dann ein!!
Ich weiss ich nerve damit aber weisst du schon was wegen Sonntag^^


----------



## FS190864 (31. Januar 2011)

ja - mein Kalender ist jungfräulich für diesen Tag... d.h. von meiner Seite aus müsste es klappen.. wenn nichts unverhersehbares passiert (Krankheit, Kälteeinbruch, Mast und Schootbruch... ;-) )..


----------



## Sebastian9 (31. Januar 2011)

Super dann kann ich den Sonntag jetzt schon nicht mehr erwarten!!!
Werde den Termin aber erst isn LMB eintragen wenn ich mein Bike wiederhabe nicht das doch noch was am Bike ist!!
Muss heute eh mal beim Campana anrufen und nochmal abzuklären das die schaltung nicht auf meine rechnung geht weil das nicht meine schuld war


----------



## FS190864 (31. Januar 2011)

hey - bis Sonntag ist noch 'ne ganze Woche.. mit viel viel Arbeit


----------



## FS190864 (31. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (31. Januar 2011)

Wie meinst du das jetzt gerade kann dir gerade nicht folgen glaube steh mit beiden beinen auf den sclhauch^^


----------



## FS190864 (31. Januar 2011)

weil du jetzt schon den sonntag im auge hast... ich bin noch voll mit dem wochenbeginn und dem chaos hier im büro beschäftigt. der sonntag ist für mich noch äonen entfernt..


----------



## Sebastian9 (31. Januar 2011)

achso ja mit den gedanken habe diese woche auch wieder Zahnarzt Bewerbungsgerpräche usw 
Aber vorfreude schadet nie oder^^


----------



## FS190864 (31. Januar 2011)

stimmt... du armer.. zahnarzt... buäh..
wo stellst du dich denn vor?


----------



## Sebastian9 (31. Januar 2011)

Bei der Rewe Gruppe das heisst ich kann in jeden Laden von denen kommen!!

Ja vom Zahnarzt habe ich langsam die nase voll sind alles noch nachfolgen vom Sturz-.-
Habe gerade auch mit Campana gesprochen sie versuchen es sogar bis dienstag habe ein bischen druck gemacht^^ und habe nochmal bestätigt bekommen das die Arbeiten an der Schaltung mich nix kosten werden


----------



## FS190864 (31. Januar 2011)

..na prima, alles wird gut.

das vorstellungsgespräch hattest du erwähnt.. morgen, oder?


----------



## Sebastian9 (31. Januar 2011)

Ne Mittwoch!! morgen ist Zahnarzt
Hoffe das es klappt!!

Musst dir dann am Sonntag mal meine neuen Griffe am MTb anschauen die sind echt stylisch und erüllen ihren Zweck!


----------



## FS190864 (31. Januar 2011)

ok.. so - ich bin mal eben weg.. hab' nen termin.


----------



## Sebastian9 (31. Januar 2011)

jo kein thema bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (31. Januar 2011)

so.. wieder am platz..


----------



## Sebastian9 (31. Januar 2011)

Joar^^
Meine Freundin ist jetzt auch wieder zuhause gleich gibt es lecker essen^^
Ach ich habe noch ein MTB bei mir hier rumstehn wenn du jmd kennst der ein MTB sucht das ist ein ganz ganz Normales MTB nur vorne ein minimalen Federweg!! 
Habe es mir mal für 250 gekauft würde dafür noch gerne 120-150 habe da ich es nur 3 mal oder so bewegt habe da ich mir nach kurzer zeit das Univega gekauft habe!!


----------



## FS190864 (31. Januar 2011)

..behalte es als Zweitrad.. oder ist es das, welches bei deinem Vater im Keller stand?


----------



## Sebastian9 (31. Januar 2011)

jop das ist das was da stand


----------



## FS190864 (31. Januar 2011)

naja, aber so ein zweitrad ist doch gut... ich habe auch zwei, meine frau auch.


----------



## Sebastian9 (31. Januar 2011)

selbst jetzt nutze ich das nicht!!
Nur wenn es gar nicht anders geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (31. Januar 2011)

...na dann.. leider bekommt man aber für gebrauchte 0-8-15 Räder nicht viel...


----------



## Sebastian9 (31. Januar 2011)

ja ich werde mal schauen!!
Vielleicht behalte ich es auch noch was mal sehen


----------



## Sebastian9 (31. Januar 2011)

Bist du dri sicher das es am Sonntag +C° geben soll wenn ich mal so heute rausgucke!!


----------



## FS190864 (31. Januar 2011)

es sind noch 6 Tage


----------



## Sebastian9 (31. Januar 2011)

Ist ja gut^^


----------



## FS190864 (1. Februar 2011)

moin, sach' ma', kann man seinen nic-name ändern?


----------



## Sebastian9 (1. Februar 2011)

weiss ich nicht wenn unter profil bearbeiten


----------



## FS190864 (1. Februar 2011)

..ok.. und - wie gehts.. schon beim ZA gewesen?


----------



## Sebastian9 (1. Februar 2011)

ja es ging aber heute
würde nur die endgültige Füllung rein gemacht nächste woche dann die andere seite da habe ich mir den zahn abgebrochen vom sturz-.-


----------



## FS190864 (1. Februar 2011)

ach du sch... übelst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (1. Februar 2011)

ja das war schon kein leichter sturz deswegen zögere ich bei zu steilen abfahrten noch etwas^^


----------



## FS190864 (1. Februar 2011)

..neue Zähne sind arg teuer..


----------



## Sebastian9 (1. Februar 2011)

ne nur ne kleine ecke ist abgebrochen aber ich merk es halt beim kauen!!


----------



## Sebastian9 (1. Februar 2011)

so habe jetzt mein MTB wieder komplett in ordnung musste insgesamt 8euro zahlen das geht doch 
Also bin ich für Sonntag bereit!!


----------



## FS190864 (1. Februar 2011)

na super... schön, freut mich. Leider haben sich die Wetteraussichten für Sonntag verschlechtert: 8Grad und eher Regen... na, schau'n 'mer mal... wird schon werden.


----------



## Sebastian9 (1. Februar 2011)

Ach bei leichtem Regen fahren ist ja nicht schlimm^^
Und 8Grad ist warm^^


----------



## FS190864 (2. Februar 2011)

....wenn man nass ist, wirds im fahrtwind eisig. also ich fahre nicht bei regen, sorry- kann mir keine erkrankung leisten...


----------



## Sebastian9 (2. Februar 2011)

ok dann hoffen wir das es nicht regnet


----------



## FS190864 (2. Februar 2011)

... es wird nicht regnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (2. Februar 2011)

...wie war's?


----------



## Sebastian9 (2. Februar 2011)

bekomme antwort in spätestens 2 wochen-.- 
aber egal morgen erstmal ne runde MTB


----------



## Sebastian9 (3. Februar 2011)

So zu Sonntag der Jürgen kann nicht aber ich bin aufjedenfall dabei dann fahren eben nur wir beide oder auch zu dritt(wenn deine frau mitkommt)
Geht das den bei dir noch?
und wir wollten uns um 12 treffen oder?


----------



## FS190864 (4. Februar 2011)

hi, ja - bleibt bei 12h und das wetter schaut ja gut aus. vielleicht kommt noch ein freund mit.


----------



## Sebastian9 (4. Februar 2011)

also wären wir dann mit freund 4 leute!!?? vorfreude steigt immer mehr


----------



## FS190864 (4. Februar 2011)

..mal sehen, ob roland sich aufraffen kann...
biste gestern gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (4. Februar 2011)

ne wollten ja aber es war zu glatt im wald^^


----------



## FS190864 (4. Februar 2011)

ja... wohl wahr... fährste heute mit jürgen?


----------



## Sebastian9 (4. Februar 2011)

ne mein bruder ist zu besuch und ich könnte nur bis um 5 uhr aber ich bin am überlegen ob ich ihn mal anrufe^^wieso fragst du lust ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## FS190864 (4. Februar 2011)

lust schon, leider keine zeit.. muss mich um karnvealskostüme kümmern, sonst bekomme ich nichts mehr..


----------



## Sebastian9 (4. Februar 2011)

gleich mehrere reicht da nicht eins???


----------



## FS190864 (4. Februar 2011)

Frank, Petra, Hannah, Felix... ;-)


----------



## Sebastian9 (4. Februar 2011)

achso haha
na dann viel spass freue mich auf sonntag endlich mal wieder ne runde drehen^^


----------



## FS190864 (4. Februar 2011)

yepp.. bis dann.. wenn was sein sollte.. hier oder sms/tel..
cu


----------



## Sebastian9 (4. Februar 2011)

jo aber ich denke es wirs aufjedenfall klappe!!
treffpunkt unten in leichlingen oder?


----------



## FS190864 (4. Februar 2011)

Wipperaue!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (4. Februar 2011)

jop ok falls wir uns nicht mehr hören oder lesen bis sonntag muss gleich los zu freunden


----------



## Sebastian9 (6. Februar 2011)

Hi frank
wie viele km waren es den heute 
Und die tour hat riesen spass gemacht aber ich habe gemekrt das ich fast 2 wochen nicht auf dem rad war^^


----------



## FS190864 (6. Februar 2011)

hi, also- es waren 667 höhenmeter (nat. aufwärts), 35km... wegstrecke- und ich glaube auf dem weg von hölverscheid nach kuhle sind wir deiner freundin begegnet...


----------



## Sebastian9 (7. Februar 2011)

ja seid ihr^^ sie hatte mich auch direkt gefragt sind die das mit dem du immer fährst 
ich habe sie überredet das ich mal mit ihr zur Burg fahre weil der weg ist ja nicht weit^^


----------



## FS190864 (7. Februar 2011)

..mit dem Rad? Mach das, vielleicht bekommt sie ja Spass daran.


----------



## Sebastian9 (7. Februar 2011)

ja klar mit dem rad ja wir machen das zu unserem jahrestag!!


----------



## FS190864 (8. Februar 2011)

mann ey... so ein geiles wetter und man hängt im büro rum...


----------



## Sebastian9 (8. Februar 2011)

ja war heute auch nur mit dem rad einkaufen!!!
Jürgen dreht heute eine runde


----------



## Sebastian9 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bin inmo echt vom pech verfolgt jetzt liege ich flach mit einer dicken erkältung 

Oh mann-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (14. Februar 2011)

Hi, also ich weiss nicht, ob dich diese Tour am 27.3. wirklich mitmachen will. 1. ist die Strecke nicht wirklich interessant, 2. finde ich es nicht so doll, in einer Massenveranstaltung mitzuradeln und 3. habe ich im Grunde keine Lust, morgens die Räder aufs Auto zu schnallen um nach Schebbisch Glebbisch zu fahren. 
Dann lieber mit unserer kleinen überschaubaren Gruppe durch die Wupperberge schreddern.


----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Februar 2011)

ja mir ist das eig egal wie wir das machen in unserer gruppe ist das bestimmt auch lustig


----------



## FS190864 (14. Februar 2011)

..schau dir mal die Fotos an.. das ist eine Massenveranstaltung.. ich mag sowas nicht.


----------



## FS190864 (14. Februar 2011)

..übrigens, es waren gestern wie gesagt bis zu dir 23 km und 335 höhenmeter..


----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Februar 2011)

ok also muss ich noch 8 drauf rechnen das ist ja ne kleine tour gewesen 
und der roland wieder lebendig?


----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Februar 2011)

ja ich hatte eg vor am 13.3 eine tour zu starten wo dann die ganze gruppe mal startet!
Sprich Jürgen,Roland,Deine Frau,du,ich und vielleicht noch welche die sich dazu entschliesen bei uns mit zufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (14. Februar 2011)

FS190864 schrieb:


> Hi, also ich weiss nicht, ob dich diese Tour am 27.3. wirklich mitmachen will. 1. ist die Strecke nicht wirklich interessant, 2. finde ich es nicht so doll, in einer Massenveranstaltung mitzuradeln und 3. habe ich im Grunde keine Lust, morgens die Räder aufs Auto zu schnallen um nach Schebbisch Glebbisch zu fahren.
> Dann lieber mit unserer kleinen überschaubaren Gruppe durch die Wupperberge schreddern.


 

wenn du die bei SIT meinst  da fahr ich jedes Jahr mit, max 12 Beiker ist auch nicht voller wie bei einer anderen Gruppe. Von Langsam leicht über lang uns schnell bis lang und schwer ist alles dabei.
Und du siehst mal was anderes wie immer nur um die Seng rum .


----------



## FS190864 (15. Februar 2011)

..na juuht... 12 is keine Masse.. dann melden wir uns mal an...

..nur für's Protokoll: Wir fahren Wupper-/ Dhünn-/ Wiebach-/ Eifgen-/ Lineffe- und was es sonst noch für Trails und Trips hier gibt. Also - not only Sengbach.


----------



## Sebastian9 (15. Februar 2011)

ja cool das du dich anmeldest würde aber angeben das ihr 2 seiht falls deine frau mitkommt


----------



## FS190864 (15. Februar 2011)

schatzemann..... da wär' ich fast nicht drauf gekommen... ^^

kennste den biker, der morgen mit euch fährt?


----------



## Sebastian9 (15. Februar 2011)

ja das ist der marc also habe ihm über forum kennengelernt^^ und wir fahren donnerstag schatzemann


----------



## FS190864 (15. Februar 2011)

ihr habts gut - ich muss ins büro.. :-(


----------



## Sebastian9 (17. Februar 2011)

also es waren heute rund 39 km aber ich war heute so schnell platt unglaublich!!
Hab die erkältung wohl noch in den knochen.
Wie sieht es eig Sonntag aus wolltest du da fahren?
Und hast du dich angemeldet für diese Tour?


----------



## FS190864 (18. Februar 2011)

..also Sonntag wird's lt. Wetterbericht schneien.. keine gute Ausgangslage zum radeln. Angemeldet hatte ich uns bereits am Dienstag. Wer fährt denn gleich alles mit?


----------



## Sebastian9 (18. Februar 2011)

Also der Marc fährt viell mit der weiss es noch nicht wegen der gestrigen Tour aber er wollte sich noch melden ich gehe auch um 13 uhr runter da ich meine kette noch reinigen muss!!
Und wollte mit dir noch besprechen wegen dem 13.3 da wollte ich eine gruppentour organisieren!!


----------



## Sebastian9 (25. Februar 2011)

ja ich weiss nicht wären dann glaube ich nur wir beide!
Wegen dem wetter ob das so bleibt ist jetzt die frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (25. Februar 2011)

.macht ja nix.. dann lass uns noch bis 12h warten und dann entscheiden wir...


----------



## Sebastian9 (25. Februar 2011)

ok kommt denn noch von deiner seite jmd mit?


----------



## FS190864 (25. Februar 2011)

nee, die müssen ja alle noch arbeiten.. was ist denn mit marc? wir können aber auch alleine fahren - kein problem. ich überlege mir eine strecke.


----------



## Sebastian9 (25. Februar 2011)

wo sollen wir uns den treffen?


----------



## FS190864 (25. Februar 2011)

..oder ich komme wieder mit dem Wagen und wir fahren mal diesen Sengbachtrails die du kennst, dann nach Burg rüber und über Müngsten etc. oder - was auch nicht schlecht wäre, wir fahren von dir rüber ins Wersbachtal, den Trail durch über Diepental bis Balken,
dann das Weltersbachtal rauf, hoch über Unter- und Oberbüscherhof wieder runter den St. Heribert Trail, wieder rauf über Pilgerheim, Turmweg, Scharweg, den "Leitplankentrail", dann rauf zu Sengbach... ggf. noch ein paar Schleifen rein...


----------



## Sebastian9 (25. Februar 2011)

ja dann machen wir das doch mit dem Wersbachtal!!
Weil ich will die tage mal sengbach fahren damit ich die ganzen trials finde kenne da schon einige aber noch lang nicht alle das würde dann keine tour werden wenn ich andauernd irgendwo hochbretter und 20 meter weiter wieder auf dem weg komme^^


----------



## FS190864 (25. Februar 2011)

alles klar, dann legen wir um 12h fest, ob wir fahren. Es soll zum Mittag hin ja etwas wärmer und besser werden.


----------



## Sebastian9 (25. Februar 2011)

okay will hoffen das es wärmer  immer bei der kälte macht auch keinen spass^^
habe dem marc auch eine sms geschrieben ob er mitkommen möchte mal schauen ob er sich meldet


----------



## Sebastian9 (25. Februar 2011)

so wie sieht es aus ich muss um 4 nochmal ganz schnell weg aber bin um 10 nach 2 wieder da^^ willst du ne runde drehen bei den temperaturen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (25. Februar 2011)

...äh.. also du musst um 4 nochmal weg und bist um 10 nach 2 wieder da...

übersetz' mir das mal??

von mir aus können wir fahren - müssen aber nicht, wenn du keine lust hast..


----------



## Sebastian9 (25. Februar 2011)

nee ich muss um 2 nochmal kurz weg habe mich verippt^^
hast du viell noch am wochenende zeit habe zwar lust zu fahren aber irgendwie auch nicht weil meine freundin heute später arbeiten muss


----------



## FS190864 (25. Februar 2011)

Leider nein - der Karneval hat mich ab heute Abend fest im Griff.
Aber das macht nichts. Mach dir einen schönen Nachmittag mit deiner Freundin, dass ist wichtiger - so richtig prinkelnd ist das Wetter nicht und ich bin auch ein wenig im Stress.
Lassen wir es einfach heute. Vielleicht am Karnevalssonntag - wenn da schönes Wetter sein sollte.


----------



## Sebastian9 (25. Februar 2011)

ja ok meldest du dich dann?


----------



## FS190864 (25. Februar 2011)

ja klar, mach ich! Ansonsten - wenn was ist - ich schau auch immer hier hinein.


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Februar 2011)

hallo ihr zwei kommt kommt ihr mit ? http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11405


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (28. Februar 2011)

...danke für die Einladung aber ich bin fastelovendsmässig engagiert, kann daher nicht. Aber demnächst sehr gerne, obwohl ich etwas Schiss habe, in der Dunkelheit zu radeln.. wenn ich mir vorstelle, den Leitplankentrail im Dunklen runterzuschreddern... ui ui ui... da wird mir Angst und Bange... Selbst im Hellen hab' hab ich mich da letzten Sommer überschlagen...


----------



## Langenfelder (28. Februar 2011)

och mit dem richtigen Licht geht das schon. Der LPDH ist nicht so schwer da kenn ich schwierigere


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. Februar 2011)

hey peter würde gerne mitkommen aber das problem ist mein licht ist dafür nicht geeignet 
das hört sich niemlich echt gut an 
weisst du da eine lösung?


----------



## Langenfelder (1. März 2011)

klar gibts da ne Lösung dauert min 4-5 Woch bis der Chinaböller eintrudelt.
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ha-iii...lumen-led-headlamp-set-4-18650-included-29489
Hab eine auf dem Kopp und eine am Lenker damit machst du die Nacht zum Tag


----------



## Sebastian9 (1. März 2011)

ok aber bis mittwoch wird die ja auch nicht da sein!!
mir ist auch klar gewesen das ich eine lampe brauche hehe


----------



## Sebastian9 (11. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich melde mich aus dem netten Erzgebirge für leute die es nicht kennen ich bin in Aue momentan!!!
Also die Landschaft hier ist wunderschön,schöne Wanderwege und Trials als biker musste ich danach ausschau halten!!
Ich muss zugestehen ich war sehr skeptich hier rüber zu fahren aber die menschen  sind super nett!!
Leider hatte ich keine Möglichkeit bis jetzt mit dem Rad hier zu fahren da die Räderdie hier sind auch nichtdas wahre sind 
Also in Aue war ich gestern so wie ich halt bin direkt mal zu einem radladen und mal nachgefragt ob man hiergutfahren kann weil hiersieht man wirklich kaum Radfahrer(alles weicheier hier ist es doch schon mind.1 Grad) und sie sagten mir dan auch das das hier ein Paradies ist keine förster die einen Aufstand machen nirgends wo verbotsschilder usw. Haben mir dannauch direkt angeboten mit mir eine Tour zu drehenn aber die musste ich leider absagen da mein rad ja zuhause steht!
Also jeder der mal eine schöne Stadt sehen will :Aue ist wunderschön habe mich richtig verliebt in die Stadt!!
Na gut werde dann auch mal werde dann auch mal aufhören!!
Ich werde immer mal hier reingucken ob jmd geantwortet hat Fotos werde ich auch bald versuchen reinzustellen!!
Also bis dann und Ride On


----------



## FS190864 (11. März 2011)

Schön, dass es dir gefällt.


----------



## Sebastian9 (11. März 2011)

ja ist super hier heute fahren wir mal nach chemnitz gucken wie es da so ausieht 
Aber aue einfach nur geil diese alte häuser überall wunderschön genau so sollte jede stadt sein^^
und die berge hier wooow da gegen ist das bergische land ein witz^^ 
bilder werde ich viell auch erst zu hause hochladen da der pc hier sehr sehr langsam ist.
und für die tour die große bin ich auch für was am tuhen gehe hier jeden morgen joggen mind. immer eine Stunde.
Und habe mir hier auch was für den Körperschutz geholt also Beinschoner waren extrem günstig für 45 euro!
Die wollte ich mir eh zulegen da mein sturz damals mir geueigt hat das sowas nicht schaden kann.
Wie hast du den den Karneval überstanden war es sehr feucht?hehe


----------



## FS190864 (15. März 2011)

...war ok. Na dann trainiere mal schön und qualm nicht so viel...


----------



## Sebastian9 (16. März 2011)

ne qualme wenig hier!!
Ach wie sieht es bei dir am Sonntag aus wolte da ne ne runde drehen wollte den jürgen auch anrufen ob er mitkommt dachte da an di 27 km die wir mal gefahren sind. Ich weiss ja nichtob du zeit und lust hast? Können auch Montag oder so meld dich einfach mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (16. März 2011)

.... wenn das wettet ok ist gerne.... sehr gerne. bin am samstag mit roland die schloss-burg runde gefahren- hat er gut gepackt- viell. fährt er mit....


----------



## Sebastian9 (16. März 2011)

ja wäre super mussten dann nur gucken wegen startpunkt wie wir das machen
muss sonntag dann noch vorher meine neuen pedalen ans rad packen und den tacho mein alter ist leider kaputt!
dem marc habe ich geschrieben der kann nicht den jürgen würde ich am freitag anrufen


----------



## FS190864 (16. März 2011)

ok.. jürgen ist ja eh auch hier im hintergrund.. er wird sich melden, wenn er kann.


----------



## FS190864 (16. März 2011)

...oder haste Lust, diese Ahr-Tour mitzumachen (siehe die Kollegen von den Feierabendrunden..)?


----------



## Sebastian9 (16. März 2011)

wann und wie viel km fahren die denn? also bin generell nicht abgeneigt


----------



## FS190864 (16. März 2011)

schau doch mal in deren Forum.... 5 Std., 50 km, 1500 hm.....


----------



## Sebastian9 (16. März 2011)

das ist mir glaube ich zu viel für die erste radtour nach 2 wochen sry
dann lieber eine runde die wir zu dritt oder so machen die so um 12 startet von WA aus ist eig ein guter startpunkt oder nicht? dann habe ich sonntag moren noch zeit für die pedale usw


----------



## FS190864 (16. März 2011)

Alles klar, dann machen wir das so. Wann kommt ihr denn zurück?


----------



## Sebastian9 (16. März 2011)

am samstag um 21:00 uhr müssten wir zuhause sein deswegen am sonntag dann was ganz ruhiges ^^
aber ich bin so heiss drauf zu fahren das ich sonntag einfach fahren muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (21. März 2011)

hey sebi, alles klar bei dir? wir sind dann noch weiter über pfaffenberg etc. waren nachher um die 40 km und 900 hm..


----------



## Sebastian9 (21. März 2011)

ja bei mir ist alles klar und bei dir?
ja ich war am schluss bei 32km konnte aber nicht mehr mein bein tut noch etwas weh wo ich mich überschlagen haben^^
aber halb so schlimm


----------



## FS190864 (21. März 2011)

...und am so isst du morgens ordentlich...


----------



## Sebastian9 (21. März 2011)

ja chef hehe
muss los einkaufen bis später


----------



## FS190864 (4. April 2011)

stimmt.. sonst kriegen wir wieder ärger..


----------



## Sebastian9 (4. April 2011)

und das will ja keiner^^ Ich wollte mittwoch so um 17 Uhr rum fahren!
Wollte von mir nach orth zu dem trial den wir gefahren sind dann von Glüder aus nach Sengbach von da Nach Schloss Burg bzw. Oberburg von da dann nach Unterburg von da aus entweder nach Richtung Remscheid oder zurück zur Sengbach über die Mauer, Hoch Richtung Lorenzet dann Witwenmacher und dann von unten Glüder über Platthaus nach  Witzhelden und dann sollten wir so um die 25-30 draufhaben mit viel bergauf aber auch runter^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (4. April 2011)

die feierabendbiker treffen sich aber erst um 18.15h


----------



## Sebastian9 (4. April 2011)

na und? Wollte ja nicht mit denen Fahren!


----------



## FS190864 (4. April 2011)

ach so.. ich dachte.. man könnte ja mal..


----------



## Sebastian9 (4. April 2011)

Ja kla aber das wäre zb nichts für deine Frau die haben ein anderes Tempo!
Musst du wissen diese Woche wollt eich nicht mit den Feierabendrundlern fahre


----------



## FS190864 (4. April 2011)

ich weiss.. sie würde auch nicht mit..
bin ja schon mit denen..


----------



## Sebastian9 (4. April 2011)

Wie gesagt das Angebot steht! Könnt gerne Mitfahren! 
Nur mit dem Treffpunkt müssten wir dann schauen


----------



## FS190864 (4. April 2011)

schau mer mal... bis denne..


----------



## Sebastian9 (8. April 2011)

Hey 
müsst heute geduld mit mir haben gerade berghoch^^
Keine ahnung was momentan los ist aber richtig fit bin ich momentan nicht lach


----------



## FS190864 (8. April 2011)

...lass das rauchen...


----------



## Sebastian9 (8. April 2011)

daran liegt das ja nicht und wie meinst du schiss gekriegt?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (8. April 2011)

naja.. das die alten daddys dir wegfahren... ;-)
nee, schon ok, die pollen fliegen wie sau und wenn man da probleme hat, ist das schon übel. petra kann auch momentan nichts draußen machen - die bösen birken - .
wir fahren schön langsam. daran musst aber vor allem du dich halten.


----------



## Sebastian9 (8. April 2011)

ja bergrunter kann ja ruhig schnell werden bloss bergauf ist momentan echt schwer ^^


----------



## Sebastian9 (8. April 2011)

wieso hat jürgen abgesagt?


----------



## FS190864 (8. April 2011)

er hat sich gestern bei den opladenern übernommen... kein wunder... ich weiss schon, warum ich dort nicht mitfahre...


----------



## Sebastian9 (8. April 2011)

ja habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert wie machen wir das denn dann heute?


----------



## FS190864 (8. April 2011)

..wir sind doch schon groß und können auch alleine fahren, oder?


----------



## Sebastian9 (8. April 2011)

ja klar aber bleibt es beim treffpunkt usw?


----------



## FS190864 (8. April 2011)

ja.. auf jeden fall.. kannst ja mal den .. wie hiess der noch gleich.. marc.. fragen.


----------



## Sebastian9 (8. April 2011)

würde ich ja gerne habe momentan probleme mit meinem handy^^
Wie lange fahren wir den eig heute weil müsste noch zur post was kopieren und wegschicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (8. April 2011)

mir ist das egal, kannste ja jetzt machen.


----------



## Sebastian9 (8. April 2011)

Post hat jetzt zu bis um 3-.-
Und wenn ich das heute nicht schaffe killt mich meine freundin habe den morgen damit verbracht das alles zu schreiben (Bewerbungen usw)


----------



## Sebastian9 (8. April 2011)

Ganz ehrlich bin auch im zwiespalt mit mit mir ob ich fahren soll wegen Allergie


----------



## FS190864 (8. April 2011)

kein problem, dann lassen wir das.... dann fahre ich allein.


----------



## Sebastian9 (8. April 2011)

Jetzt habe ich angst das das so rüberkommt ok jürgen fährt nicht dann fahre ich auch nicht aber bin die ganze zeit damit am kämpfen


----------



## FS190864 (8. April 2011)

es ist ok... krank ist krank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (8. April 2011)

Tut mir echt leid! Was sagt du zu Sonntag fahren?Fragte mich jürgen auch!


----------



## FS190864 (8. April 2011)

mal schauen.. weiss ich jetzt noch nicht.. familie, garten etc. pp... melde mich.. 
bis denne.


----------



## Sebastian9 (8. April 2011)

ok und nochmal tut mir leid


----------



## FS190864 (8. April 2011)

gut jetz'...


----------



## Sebastian9 (8. April 2011)

Was haltet ihr oder du davon wenn ich Sonntag mal Guide habe das noch nie wirklich gemacht aber würde das mal gerne machen!


----------



## FS190864 (9. April 2011)

ja, schau mer mal....


----------



## Sebastian9 (9. April 2011)

Würden dann vor mir aus starten wenn das ok ist?


----------



## FS190864 (9. April 2011)

...mal sehen, ich nehme an, Roland und Petra würden auch mitkommen.... müssen wir mal schauen, wie wir da raufkommen... Handy noch immer kaputt?


----------



## Sebastian9 (9. April 2011)

anrufen geht bloss kann keine sms oder so lesen irgendwas stimmt da nicht also kann auch nicht rauswählen ganz komisch ja oder wir treffen uns wipperaue mir egal

Änderung:
Rufe mich doch mal bitte an dann können wir das eben klären


----------



## Langenfelder (9. April 2011)

wollte morgen auch ein paar Spaziergänger jagen 
starte so um 3 ab WA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (9. April 2011)

Ja wo wolltest du denn Fahren?Also wo lang habe bis jetzt noch keine rückmeldung vom Frank


----------



## Langenfelder (9. April 2011)

na so in etwa wie Mittwoch, WA, Pilz, Rüden, rauf zum Leide, Lukasweg nach Glüder Glüder Spielplatz, Balkhauser Kottentrail, uber die Staumauer der Seng. richtung Lorentzet, links zum Black Hawk uber den Fernsehturm Trail zum Leide, am Bombenkrater noch ein paar Steilabfahrten üben, Leide DH, wieder zum Rüden und dann nach Hause


----------



## Sebastian9 (9. April 2011)

Also ich fände es eine gute Idee aber wie gesagt warte immer noch den rückruf vom Frank ab der Wollte auch so um 2-3 fahren!
Wann musst du es denn Spätestens wissen?


----------



## Langenfelder (9. April 2011)

denk mal das ich so um 3 am Pilz sein könnte würde also so um 2 noch mal reinschauen


----------



## Sebastian9 (9. April 2011)

ja ich denke und hoffe frank meldet sich heute noch und sobald ich was weiss poste ich hier oder schick dir eine sms


----------



## Langenfelder (9. April 2011)

ok


----------



## FS190864 (9. April 2011)

hi, also wir sind um 2 WA- d.h. Petra, ggf. Roland und ich- dass würde aber für Peter 'ne langweilige Erholungsrunde.....


----------



## Sebastian9 (9. April 2011)

ja dann bin ich auch um 2 an Wipperaue was hattest du den vor zu fahren


----------



## FS190864 (9. April 2011)

... ich dachte du bist der guide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (9. April 2011)

ja wenn wir von mir aus fahren so müssten wir dann erst hoch zur sengbach und von da aus könnte ich uns guiden musst ihr wissen


----------



## FS190864 (9. April 2011)

wird schwierig... dann fahren wir das, was Peter sagte.... wenn der um 3 wa losfährt, holt er uns eh' ein... )


----------



## Sebastian9 (9. April 2011)

ok bin dann um 2 an der brücke


----------



## Langenfelder (9. April 2011)

und um drei am pilz


----------



## FS190864 (9. April 2011)

ok.... dann man tau.... und schönen abend noch, prost!


----------



## Sebastian9 (9. April 2011)

Kannst du um 2 noch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (9. April 2011)

is Kirmes
3 uhr pilz vieleicht schaffe ich das bis halb 3 , fahrt schon mal bin von mir bis zum Pilz in 35 min


----------



## Sebastian9 (9. April 2011)

Also treffen wir uns da oder was? Blicke gerade hier nicht durch xD


----------



## Langenfelder (10. April 2011)

fahrt doch wenn ich da bin komm ich mit wenn nich dann nich


----------



## FS190864 (10. April 2011)

...moin die Herren. Roli fährt mit. Damit brauchen wir dann auch gute 30 min von WA zum Pilz rauf. Dann machen wir dort in der Sonne bisschen Picknik..... Es bleibt bei 2pm WA für S P R F cu.


----------



## FS190864 (11. April 2011)

....hat spass gemacht gestern, auch wenn uns ein bremsklotz gut 1,5 std. gekostet hat.... aber das wird schon... ;-)


----------



## Sebastian9 (11. April 2011)

ja stimmt war gut gestern^^ wir alle haben mal klein angefangen


----------



## FS190864 (11. April 2011)

so ist das...

warst' beim doc?


----------



## Sebastian9 (11. April 2011)

Nein! Konnte die nacht kaum Schlafen.....Blöde Allergie

liege jetzt immer noch flach sobald ich aufstehe ist die kraft wie weg gepustet


----------



## FS190864 (11. April 2011)

..Mensch...ich sagte es schonmal, lass' mal die Pumpe untersuchen... ich habe dir erklärt, was möglich ist.. trotz Allergie, gerade in deinem Alter.


----------



## Sebastian9 (11. April 2011)

ja werde morgen zum arzt gehen aber muss halt morgens erstmal schön mit dem rad nach leichlingen-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (11. April 2011)

Geh' mal zum Doc und lass' auf jeden Fall mal die Pumpe untersuchen. Möglicherweise hattest du mal eine Herzmuskelentzündung... so etwas kommt vor, wenn man trotz einer Erkältung o.ä. Ausdauersport betreibt - gerade in deinem Alter. Wenn es dann doch nur die Allergie ist, hast du wenigstens Klarheit.


----------



## FS190864 (11. April 2011)

ups... irgendwie ist das System heute holprig... 
dann fahr doch mit dem Bus..


----------



## Sebastian9 (11. April 2011)

ja muss mal schauen


----------



## FS190864 (12. April 2011)

hi kleiner, wie isset?


----------



## Sebastian9 (12. April 2011)

Nicht gut die Ärztin konnte nicht sagen was es ist! Muss jetzt erstmal zum Hautarzt 
Aber eine Zecke ist zu 70% ausgeschlossen


----------



## FS190864 (12. April 2011)

hat sie ein ekg gemacht?


----------



## Sebastian9 (12. April 2011)

Nein sie sagte das Schläppegefuhl kommt von der Allergie


----------



## FS190864 (14. April 2011)

hi - wie gehts dir?


----------



## Sebastian9 (14. April 2011)

ja alles in ordnung!
Fahre am Sonntag vielleicht mal fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (14. April 2011)

schön


----------



## Sebastian9 (2. Mai 2011)

HAst du heute lust zu Fahren?
Ach tut mir leid wegen Gestern!
Ich könnte den Marc auch fragen


----------



## FS190864 (2. Mai 2011)

ich hab zu allem möglichen lust... ;-)

sitze aber leider an meinem schreibtisch und arbeite die berge ab, die sich im urlaub angehäuft haben..


----------



## Sebastian9 (2. Mai 2011)

Ja wenn eh erst so gegen 18 uhr ich weiss ja nich wie es mit deiner Frau aussieht


----------



## FS190864 (2. Mai 2011)

nee, heute geht echt nicht. hab um 17.30 eine ausschussitzung, 20h stammtisch .. heut' wird das nix.. ist eh recht kalt.. ggf. morgen abend, mal schauen.


----------



## Sebastian9 (2. Mai 2011)

ja ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (3. Mai 2011)

Na wie sieht es aus heute?


----------



## FS190864 (3. Mai 2011)

moin, könnte erst abends- aber ehrlich, mir ist es zu kalt und vor allem zu windig...


----------



## Sebastian9 (3. Mai 2011)

Einmal bei über 20Grad gefahren und dann... lach
Ja ok dann fahre ich viell nachher alleine


----------



## FS190864 (3. Mai 2011)

ok....


----------



## Sebastian9 (13. Mai 2011)

Hi Frank 
Sorry das ich mich nicht gemeldet habe!
Als du mir geschrieben hast war ich gerade auf einer Tour!
Und als ich dann zuhause war habe ich es Vergessen^^
Wann möchtest du denn fahren und wer würde alles mitkommen?


----------



## FS190864 (13. Mai 2011)

moin, kein prob. heute? nachmittag? bis jetzt nur ich.


----------



## Sebastian9 (13. Mai 2011)

Puuh heute nachmittag?
Was hältst du den eher von Morgen?
Heute müsste ich nach meiner Schaltung schauen weil die gestern am Spinnen war


----------



## FS190864 (13. Mai 2011)

...müsste ich auch, meine spinnt auch.
Ja ok, kann ich aber noch nicht fest zusagen.. Samstag ist ja immer Gartentag. Und nur wenn es nicht kübelt... ist ja angekündigt.


----------



## Sebastian9 (14. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es heute aus?


----------



## FS190864 (14. Mai 2011)

ah ok- die preiswerte variante. ich dachte an den frühen nachmittag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian9 (15. Mai 2011)

Schaffst du es heute um 11 an der Wipperaue zu sein?


----------



## FS190864 (15. Mai 2011)

moin, grad aufgestanden, schaff' ich nicht, auch alles klatschnass jetzt.. macht das sinn?


----------



## Sebastian9 (15. Mai 2011)

ja bin am überlegen!
Wollte mich mit den Solingern Luschen treffen die fahren nunmal um elf^^
Aber gerade regnet es mal wieder nicht


----------



## FS190864 (15. Mai 2011)

wo fahren die denn, das wird ne schlammschlacht...


----------



## Sebastian9 (15. Mai 2011)

ab wipperaue und denn rest entscheiden wir dann!
Ach komm doch mit wird garantiert Lustig mal endlich wieder Schlamm


----------



## FS190864 (15. Mai 2011)

bin geil auf radeln... ok. komme mit. 11h wa, ich trag mich ein.


----------



## Sebastian9 (15. Mai 2011)

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU 
Dann sehen wir uns Gleich 
Endlich wieder Schlamm


----------



## FS190864 (15. Mai 2011)

ich seh dat schon... erstmal was futtern... bis gleich.


----------



## Sebastian9 (15. Mai 2011)

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (15. Mai 2011)

so- hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne tour, war dann noch joggen. schaltauge wieder zurechtgebogen, bring das rad aber trotzdem morgen in die werkstatt. hoffe aber, mi wieder fahren zu können.


----------



## Sebastian9 (15. Mai 2011)

Ja tour war etwas komisch MArten ist dann auch früher weg weil er nicht mehr konnte!
Ich bin dann mit ulfii fast bis nach Wupperhof und da haben wir uns dann getrennt


----------



## FS190864 (15. Mai 2011)

mh, war ja nicht wirklich weit. marten war der ältere?
ich kenn' den irgendwoher....


----------



## bomber.ch (6. Juni 2011)

Tach Sebastian,

ich würde mich gerne mal einer kleinen Tour anschliessen oder wir treffen uns mal. Mir gehts ähnlich wie dir, meine Freunde sind auch keine MTBler. War jetzt ein paar Jahre abstinent und bin seit nem knappen Monat mit neuem Bike wieder am Start. Meine Standard-Tour war früher von Opladen an der Wupper entlang, Wietsche Mühle, Diepental, Unterwietsche den Berg hoch und dann irgendwie über Hilgen/Burscheid zurück - je nach Verfassung 20-30km. Das sollte bald auch wieder zu schaffen sein...nur im Moment merke ich die Höhenmeter noch =)

Ich wohne in Opladen, bin aber mobil mit Auto, Bus oder Bahn - nach Leichlingen ists ja ein Katzensprung. Zeitlich ists bei mir im Moment easy...viel Zeit, wenig Arbeit.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## FS190864 (6. Juni 2011)

hey sascha, geh' mal auf den thread der "selbsthilfegruppe solinger luschen", dort ist zur zeit mehr traffic (im lokalforum düsseldorf.....).
grüsse
frank

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=470277


----------



## Sebastian9 (6. Juni 2011)

Ja genau ich bin momentan aussen Vor!
Bei der Wärme liege ich meistens am Strand mit Freunden^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FS190864 (6. Juni 2011)

am strand.... du ei!


----------



## bomber.ch (6. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, danke! Dann schau ich mal bei den Klingenstädtern. Viel Spaß am Strand =)


----------



## Sebastian9 (6. Juni 2011)

Danke!! Wieso in Hitdorf gibt es auch einen Strand einen DEUTSCHER Strand^^


----------



## FS190864 (6. Juni 2011)

an nord- und ostsee gibts auch deutsche strände....


----------

